# Saltwater Surf Lures



## Drone82 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello all. I'm wanting to get out and do some surf fishing this year. Problem is, I get bored pretty easily. I'm pretty big on trout fishing with lures. Can anyone suggest good lures to use out at the beach? I've tried some rattles and plugs, but rarely have any luck unless I am throwing at a school of ladies. I've also tried bubble rigs with soda straws attached. Any thoughts?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Depends on what you want to catch.


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

gotcha plugs, crocodile spoons, lipped diver like the bite-a-bait fighter (throws far), mirrolure 52 and mirrodine 18 are all pretty solid for the surf when you need a little distance and flash.


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

Badonk a donk lure are the best saltwater lure I have used. They don't rust at all really and are very strong. Top water and ones that float a few feet below are the only ones that I've used and they catch just about everything.


----------

